# NASS 2009



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Is anybody going to the North American Seiger Show in Pamona, CA this year? I'd love to go, but as usual, money is a huge issue! Although, my uncle lives right there so I'd have a place to stay...


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

When is it?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

November 6-8


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey if anyone is going this sounds like another fun event that Ziggy would like to attend. 











http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1171998&page=1#Post1171998


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Would love to but it's way too far. I am spoiled with club and regional shows in IL, OH, KY, etc so I'll stick with that this year and then hopefully Nikon will be in the working class in MO for 2010 (he's already done well under one of the judges they're hoping to book).


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My puppy Gavin is going to be showing at the Sieger Show, I'm lucky in that I am only 40 minutes from the Fairgrounds!


----------

